# Any idea why?



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I was very excited when my kribs spawned in their little cave yesterday but today when i checked it out there were only 2 out of probably 20 eggs still there, it looks like the female ate them... is this a normal behavior? should i have taken the cave out afte the parents spawned? any advice would be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

its quite normal for them to eat thier first spawn. if they feel threatend all my cichlids have known to eat thier spawns. if you do intend to keep the fry you could try harvesting the egg. or, you could move them to a spawning tank, once they spawn move them back to your main tank.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

ok thanks for the advice! I was thinking about moving the eggs next time so i guess i will just try that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

that would work, if they spawned on a rock or a flat piece of stone or slate....but if they spawn on the pebbles, like my rams used to, then your outta luck harvesting them. when movin the eggs, keep them submerged. in the birthin tank dont forget to add anto fungal medicnes to prevent the eggs from getting fungi. i used to use a serum called Fung Rid.....very effective but locally made and sold.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

also, in my experience, a good slow current in the birthing tank will do them good. just make sure you cover the intakes with a sponge. an air stick/pump wouldnt hurt as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you want the parents to raise them, you have to leave them alone, peeking will get the eggs eaten. More cover is good. And sometimes they will move the wigglers to a pit and surprise you with fry you don't expect.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

wow thanx for the advice guys!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

emc is right..the more you mess with them;the more likely the parents will eat the eggs.it would be best for the pair to be in a 10 or 15 gallon planted tank pretty much alone..they will tend their babies without fail.
for most fish that will tend eggs and fry...
after spawning ; if the parents feel that their offspring may be in eminent danger ; they will eat them...that is because they know that they will need the extra nutrition to produce another spawn..
that is why if you pull the eggs from a pair of angels...feed them good and do a water change; they will spawn again in a week.
procreation is a very powerful instinct..


----------

